# What is the single best selling Mac item ever?



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 6, 2005)

I mean the actual product and shade.. Anyone know? I'm quiet curious to what specific product and shades are most popular.

My guess is one of the paints?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 6, 2005)

My counter says it's Lipliner in Spice.


----------



## MacLover (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_My counter says it's Lipliner in Spice._

 
This is my HG.  I probably wear this just about everyday.


----------



## Sanne (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm thinking it's VGV...seriously, do you know anyone without it??


----------



## Jillith (Aug 6, 2005)

spice l/l is a good guess! what about clear lipglass? or twig l/s?


----------



## maclay (Aug 6, 2005)

My guess would be Spice l/l as well.


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm gonna join the Spice l/l crowd, though I think clear Lipglass is probably right up there with it.  I remember when I bought my first Spice l/l my MA was like "OMG you don't have it yet??!?"


----------



## roxybc (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah, I'd say that as well.  I remember there was so much hype around that, so I checked it out years ago, and it's totally NOT my color at all.  I don't use lip liners anyway.  It was funny because my friend who is from out of town, and I were driving downtown to MAC when the girls on the radio started talking about Spice Lipliner!  It was too funny, my friend laughed at how it reminded her of grade 12. (years ago.........)


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 6, 2005)

Bleh I don't even use lipliner! If you discount color, I'd say lipglass sells well, but I don't really know.


----------



## lah_knee (Aug 6, 2005)

its definately the spice lipliner because it has been around for a long longggg time. and it DID get a lot of hype. magazines were raving about it left and right. i remember because there were a lot of knock offs of it at drug stores. like wet n wild's 666 lipliner hahahaha 

i remember my mom buying it back in the day too... 

i dont have ANY Viva glam items :O i dont know why really... the colors just dont appeal to me :\


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Aug 6, 2005)

I just don't get why Spice was so hyped up - turned orange on me.

I would think something like Shroom would be the most popular and most flattering.


----------



## lah_knee (Aug 6, 2005)

cuz its what SELLS... what people fed into. i remember MA's were always trying to sell that item with everything! they insisted it went with all lip colors and looks good on every person. those kind of items sell because people are convinced. normal folk are more likely to buy something they think they will use everyday with everything...

i think if mac upsaled shroom like they did spice it could have been a top seller. actually i think they do that with nylon... a lot.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 6, 2005)

I would also say Spice l/l.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 6, 2005)

Ah yes i forgot about Spice. I was attracted to it because of the hype and then tried it out and it was far too light and pink on my NC43 skin so forgot all about it since then and use Hover now.
Although i've realised i can wear lighter colours now so maybe i should try it again.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 6, 2005)

hmmm..spice l/l..ive heard of the hype but never checked it out..so what color IS spice? lol


----------



## jeannette (Aug 6, 2005)

Hmmmm...I should go ask the MA about their best-selling item the next time I'm in town. What I have heard is that Crimzone Lustre Lipstick sells out very fast.


----------



## Liz (Aug 7, 2005)

i say shroom e/s


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 7, 2005)

At my counter it is Oh Baby and Chestnut.  At one time we sold out of Oh Baby and people were flipping the hell out!   Lately Coppering has been catching up, we cannot keep it in stock.  Thanks Pam!


----------



## banana (Aug 7, 2005)

My guess is the clear lipglass or a colour like oh baby.  Spice way hyped up back in the day but not many people wear lipliner anymore.  

Actually I wouldn't be surprised if their eyeshadows sell more these days... most of my female friends don't like putting stuff on their lips other than $2 chapstick but they might own a MAC eyeshadow.


----------



## iam (Aug 7, 2005)

spice l/l


----------



## velvet (Aug 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_I'm thinking it's VGV...seriously, do you know anyone without it??_

 
whats vgv??  viva glam V?
...  i dont have it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:


----------



## ghostangel (Aug 7, 2005)

I am going to disagree with the general consensus & say that I think either Prr lipglass or Nymphette are more popular than spice lip liner.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 8, 2005)

Spice lip liner is the #1 best seller because it's been around so long - at least 14 years by my count.

after that, i'd say Twig or Russian Red lipstick.

when Madonna said she wore Russian Red, the colour sold out in less than a week everywhere.

Twig is a colour that has been in the MAC catalogue since the beginning.  i've worn it since *1985*!


----------



## butterfli312 (Aug 9, 2005)

When I was 14 (I'm 24 now) Del Rio l/s was VERY popular and as far as I know still is. But the #1 selling item in my opinion is Spice l/l, #2 Lipglass, and #3 Studio Fix.


----------



## blepharisma (Aug 9, 2005)

I was told at MAC recently that Twig is the best selling lipstick. Whether that's the best selling item overall is another question...

I've also heard that Shroom is in the tops for e/s.


----------



## iheartjuppy (Aug 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eyeshadowfreak* 
_I just don't get why Spice was so hyped up - turned orange on me._

 
Same for me.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartjuppy* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eyeshadowfreak* 
I just don't get why Spice was so hyped up - turned orange on me.

 
Same for me._

 
3rd! Very yucky on me.  

I'd say Prrr lipglass probably is a better seller than Spice now because of all the publicity it got from Paris Hilton.  Nearly every college friend I have owns Prrr just because Paris said she loved it.... and none of them wear lipliner.  I myself own two lipliners... and I never wear them.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 9, 2005)

yes, but the question is best-selling item EVER.

Spice would be it!


----------



## scissor_sister (Aug 9, 2005)

all STUDIO FIX.
SPICE
VIVA GLAM V
CAPTIVE lipstick


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 10, 2005)

I was trying to say that I think that Prrr lipglass has surpassed Spice l/l to become the best selling item of all time... but that is only my guess


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 10, 2005)

WOW, I own not ONE of the items mentioned in this thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## Shawna (Aug 10, 2005)

I have a spice l/l that is the silver style pencil.  That shows you how much I use it.  I don't think it's ever been sharpened.  It is way too dark for me.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Aug 11, 2005)

Viva Glam V and Nymphette


----------



## iheartjuppy (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I have a spice l/l that is the silver style pencil.  That shows you how much I use it.  I don't think it's ever been sharpened.  It is way too dark for me._

 
My Burgundy l/l is the silver one.  Same feeling!


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I have a spice l/l that is the silver style pencil.  That shows you how much I use it.  I don't think it's ever been sharpened.  It is way too dark for me._

 
Spice is also too dark on me.  i have a tiny one that i got in the xmas 2001 palette.  i only use it when i'm wearing Rage or Ruby Darling - and most of the time i wear nude lipliners with those too!


----------



## ghostangel (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 
_WOW, I own not ONE of the items mentioned in this thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:_

 
Neither do I...but I do know several people that have the Nymphette l/g & Prr l/g but not the spice l/l ....too dark IMO too.


----------

